# Nissan's DeltaWing racer is the Batmobile



## BLeyland (Feb 8, 2010)

Nissan just debuted its new Le Mans series racer that will hit the track before Sebring this week. It's called the DeltaWing DIG-T and it looks like a bada** Batmobile for the track:

Nissan creates Batmobile Le Mans racer | AutoMinded


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm excited to see what this car can do. LeMans a few weeks away!!


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

ran only six hours. Somebody just had to bully the little car out of the race.

No DeltaWing flight for Franchitti this time | Page 1 | Le Mans News | Jun 2012 | Crash.Net


----------

